# What IT field should I work in?



## lilzed (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am a person who goes to in a high school in England. I will start the year, "11 year" according to England. I am quite interested in the job regarding IT, but Due to lack of knowledge in IT, I do not know precisely and accurately enough what the IT field, I shall examine and study in. however, I consolidated that you people could possibly come up with some supportive suggestions that will help me to come along with the job I would like to take part in the college. The job I would like to work into, is in fact helping people to fix their computers, you can say a similar effort that people make here on techsupport. E.g to have slightly much knowledge about how to fix the computers? what computer components are required for your PC? How can I fix the internal problems in Pc'n regarding desktop settings? Resolving out those kinds of problems, which can help others as well.

the main question is, what IT field should I examine in for such kind of information you need to study for? E.G .. is it called consultant or something else?

And is there a web-page where I can start my foundations in IT, where you can learn about basic IT from what I mentioned at the above what I want to learn about. Is there any kind of side that will provide me the information I need for the foundation in IT?

Thanks in advance.
Mvh. LiLz


----------

